# Meus officium est meus fortuna



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

This is my first time so of course im open to advice though id rather not have a stream of abuse. Im quite nervous really because I don't know what you guys are going to say  

*Prologue*

The sky was streaked like blood. The sounds of screams and warfare echoed around the PDF troopers. Whirs of chain swords and the humming of power weapons sounded amongst them. And giants in massive plated armour strode among them cutting them down mercilessly. They cackled insanely and shouted blasphemous words which seared the troopers minds. They cut down his friends, they laughed as he fled from them. Timan was petrified, he couldn't escape these monsters he knew. But that didn't stop him from trying. He dodged and weaved around the other men who were fleeing, he pushed his sergeant out of the way when he tried to stop him. A streak of blue plasma roared over his head and triggered off a explosion in one of the Leman Russ battle tanks. It flew into the air in a pillar of flames and proceeded to crash back down on top of the PDF troopers. Even their heavy armour didn't stand a chance against these these traitorous warriors. They had fallen back three times now and they were finally at the last line. This was their Final stand. Though Timan was determined it wouldn't be his. He fled before the oncoming warriors. Only to trip and land flat upon his face, he broke his nose but scrabbled back up and continued. Near him a man was being butchered by Chaos Space Marines but he did not stop to help. He heard the man's screams and the giants laughs as he ran. He felt no guilt, it was every man for himself. As he ran down the streets he spot a ship taking of in the horizon. That would be the planetary governor he thought. He rushed down a side alley and burst into a house just as a rhino transport rounded the corner. The rhino was covered in the butchered bodies of its victims and was covered in spikes and runes. One of the Space marines head protruded from the hatch. Timan eyed him through the slit in a window with his lasgun held at the ready. It was eerily silent in the house and Timan prayed it had not been visited by the Chaos marines as he turned. Behind him stood a lady and her child. No, they hadn't he thought. There would be no one alive if they had visited it. He could see they were distressed and upset, he was torn between helping them or running now while he could. He glanced back towards the window. He cursed as he made his decision. He would take them with him. He beckoned for them to follow, and he was once again on the run. They streaked down alley ways and avoided the patrols of the violent warriors. Till they eventually arrived at their destination. A scrapyard, it had several functioning but dangerous imperial ships in it. Escape shuttles just like the governors. They slipped in through the gate and paused as they saw the dreadful scene before them. The giants stood amongst the wrecks of the ships and laughed as hundreds of soldiers and citizens that had all thought the same thing entered the scrapyard. More marines closed the gates, they were trapped. Timan watched helplessly as the warriors got closer and closer. He raised his lasgun, his hands trembling. He pulled the trigger. The las burst harmlessly dispensing against their armour. He fired again and again as they got closer. Other deserters took up his lead and began to fire. The warriors got closer and closer. Their chainswords buzzed and they began to laugh once more. The struck down the first in line, their guts pooling on those behind as the swords teeth bit through their armour and clothes. It was a charnel house, they didn't stand a chance. They were cornered like animals. Timan desperately fired over and over again. But it was no use. A chainsword descended upon his head, and everything went black.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow... Typhos and correct tenses are the only things I would advice you to improve at...

Overall, it was magnificent... First time? I don't think so:grin:...

It had the right pacing and the elements were in place... I really thought that I was following Timan as he fled... Good job...

Have a rep... Looking forward to your future works:victory:...


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

waltzmelancholy_07 said:


> Wow... Typhos and correct tenses are the only things I would advice you to improve at...
> 
> Overall, it was magnificent... First time? I don't think so:grin:...
> 
> ...


wow thanks mate. Im only 13, so im not a author or anything  I didn't think i'd get any compliments. Well here it goes... heres chapter 1 (WARNING, long post ahead!) :

A lone man walked across the sand dunes spread across Primvan IV, the sand was cast in a crimson hue, his shadows spread across the fine sand while the two suns ascended above him marking morning. The third was descending into the horizon of the deserted , war torn planet. The man was far from what he called home, the sanctuary he had lived in for over 7 years now. He was heading back there now, back to another repetitive day of his duties around the camp. Little did he know that this day was going to be far from ordinary.

On another planet far away from Primvan IV, a civilization that had stood for over a million years fell, no one survived. This was just the beginning.

The camp fire danced merrily accompanied by the shouts and jeers of men, the sounds of a thousand soldiers. The man walked among these, striding with purpose. He stood a foot over those around him. His bulk twice that of the soldiers. His stride outpaced the running messengers as he headed for his destination. The light of dusk reflected from his black armour. Men stood in awe as he looked down on them, some recoiling from the skull mask he sported. His weapon hung at his side. A codex from his hip. He arrived at the entrance to a tent, servitors running in and out, taking errands. He didn't enter the tent however, instead he stood and waited. No sooner that two seconds later was he called in by a gruff voice. He frowned... and entered.

Above Primvan IV, a large ship floated. A hooded figure sat in the command throne, surrounded by servitors.
One wheeled over to where he sat, “My lord, we have reports of an incoming vessel, no ID detected.”
The man smiled. “Really” he said smugly.
A light on a display console began to flash red as the space in front of the battle cruiser fluctuated and collapsed in upon itself.

Upon the battle barge His Will another man knelt. Similar in bulk and size this man knelt before a statue. Under his breath he chanted verses of prayer. The arched walls of the chapel rose above him and he was dwarfed by their sheer complexity. The statue he knelt before was depicted in golden armour with wings sprouting from his back. He sat upon a throne, and perched on his shoulder was a two headed eagle. The Space Marine stood, he bowed to the statue of the Emperor. And promptly exited. Unlike the calm in the chapel the outside the corridor was crowded and full of rushing servitors and shouting men, he placed his helmet upon his head. Immediately he heard a stream of chatter coming from the command bridge.
“Approaching ship!”
“ID!?”
“Negative”
“101010101010110110101”
“What? What did it just say?”
“I don't know!”
“Get a techmarine over here we-”
“Problem!”
“What?”
“Ship is readying weapons!”
“SHEILDS”

The space marine rushed through the corridors pushing soldiers out of the way. He pulled a small stubby weapon from his hip, racked the slide and stood, calmly, in a designated position. Around him were other space marines following his example. The panicked soldiers immediately began to calm. With massive, human tanks standing beside them, who could hurt them? This didn't make them slack in their duty though. They continued to rush around shouting orders, but with a more orderly atmosphere. The radio chatter began to die down as the bridge realised something. The ship wasn't aiming at them.

He breathed in the fumes of the dark and gloomy tent. His enhanced eyesight struggling to see through the thick smoke. His frown deepened.
“Why did you call me here, Pysker?”
Come closer space marine, I wont bite.
“Answer me.”
Very well. The voice resounded in Chaplain Jonas' mind. It disgusted him.
I called you here so you could listen to my warning.
“Get on with it!”
I would show you if your mind was not closed space marine, until then I cannot.
“Speak it to me! Filth!”
Now, now Chaplain, patience is a virtue.
“One I no longer posses!” He began to shout. “Speak!”
Do not resist Jonas. And you will see.
The images of a thousand worlds flooded into Jonas' mind, Primvan IV in ruins. A virus bomb spreading across it's surface. Thousands upon thousands of dead. He saw a massive ship in orbit, it's guns firing on the planet below. A dark figure laughing. Thousands of worlds sacrificed to a dark god. Then everything went black.

On the bridge of His Will Techmarine Tarsus, sat in his command throne. He watched as the ship in front of him readied its weapons. It began aiming at the planet below. Ten thousand Imperial Guard stood on that planet right now. And a squad of space marines.
“What do we do sir?”
“It is too late” Stated Tarsus.
“Should we fire?”
“No” He said firmly.
They bridge crew scowled and muttered. Yet they would not go against the command of a techmarine of Mars. Especially one of the Black Templars. They weren't know for their mercy. Just as the bridge began to come to peace a space marine barged through the door.
“What's going on!?” Captain Farse of the third company demanded.
The techmarine panicked, “My crew will not fire on this ship!”
“WHAT!?” Farse bellowed.
The gunnery crews immediately began to order attack patterns. They knew what was happening next, and hoped to get out of it. A man new to the bridge stepped up.
“Sir, with all due respect. The Techmarine told us not to fire.”
The crew flinched. They knew how high his word was compared to the Techmarine. Farse didn't hesitate. The man was dead before he hit the floor. His neck broken.
“Let that be a example to you! The Black Templars don't let their servants run on a wild leash!”
The crew saluted, as he left. The other new members shocked to the marrow. The ship began to shudder as weapons fired.

“Receiving fire from the Imperial ship my lord” a wretched voice announced from the darkness. 
The air was thick and damp, the corners of the bridge completely obscured, yet this did not bother the man standing in the middle of the ship. Here stood Chaos Lord Brauntus. He was twice the height of his crew members and had twice as many growths and mutations. The right hand side of his face was a bloody mess, leaking pus. His eyes dark and haunted. And his hair was completely shaven, he looked down upon the heretics he called his crew. Made mainly of deformed space marines and the odd tech adapt. They shied away from his gaze and he smiled, smiled at their insignificance in the universe. His insignificance. It was the warp that had taught him this. It was the warp that had given him his power. And now his desecrated mind could not believe what his eyes where showing him. The ship was firing, he blinked, once, twice. He had struck a pact, he did not expect this from a mere mortal like Tarsus. He bellowed in frustration and smashed the nearest slave to the floor, blood pooling around its wound. It was dead in seconds. He had waited for hundreds of years for this. To strike back against the chapter that had exiled him. And now he was denied it.
“Retreat” He said in a low dangerous voice. Instantly they began to pull back, into warp once again, to wait for the moment to strike.
“Wait” Stated Brauntus' second in command.
“Do not trifle with me worm!” Brauntus bellowed. “We are retreating! We cannot afford to lose this ship!”
“We won't, I say we hurt the Templars a little. Send some troops down.”
Brauntus stood for a little, then gave an order. A smug grin spreading over what was left of his face. The ship began to shudder. Objects falling towards the planet below.

It is to late
“They're firing!?”
It is to late
“What is Pysker?”
It is to late
“For the Emperors sake Pysker!” bellowed Jonas.
They come
Jonas spun around and ran from the tent. Outside the air was filled with happy cheers and laughter of a thousand men. But in the sky... Black dots fell from the sky and descended upon Primvan IV as they got closer Jonas recognized them. They were drop pods.
“We're under attack!” Jonas shouted at the soldiers. They stared at him in bewilderment. “In the sky!”
They looked up and saw the drop pods. Jonas logic engine in his armour told him ten seconds till impact. The world seemed to go into slow motion as he drew his Crozuis. His bolt pistol came next. Five seconds. He placed his helm upon his head and instantly heard the chatter of his squad mates, they were converging on his position. Three seconds. The imperial guard began to draw their weapons. One second. The world exploded as a drop pod landed on a camp fire near Jonas. Men were ripped to shreds as the landing mechanisms exploded and bolter fire emerged from within. Jonas charged.
“Kill the mutant! Burn the heretic! Cleanse the unclean!” His squad shouted in complete unison.

Techmarine Tarsus could not believe his luck. Brauntus had had to retreat. His masters plan had failed, just because of the meddling of a mere mortal. His bridge shouted reports at him as the ship retreated into orbit, but he didn't hear a word of what they were saying. He had failed.

World Eaters emerged from the drop pod, they armour already covered in gore. Hundreds of las bolts struck their armour but they were a unstoppable force. Cleaving through the Imperial Guard with a brutal efficiency that lacked any kind of grace. Jonas came behind one of these, the sergeant by the looks of him, he was slightly taller than the rest and had more mutations than his comrades. Jonas swung his Crozuis in a blazing arc which sliced the warriors head from his shoulders in one clean movement. This alerted the Chaos Space Marines to their presence, and instantly they were consumed in a desperate melee. One of Jonas' squad members was born down by a heavy bolter but this did not reduce his melee skills. Quite the opposite. He swung his heavy Bolter in huge arcs smashing the enemy to the ground. They were then finished of by quite bursts of bolter fire from the others. The guard around them cheered at the Chaos Marines defeat, but Jonas' had seen more pods. Many more. They set off at a fast pace, running through the alleys formed by tents. Groups of Guardsman began to follow them. And soon they had roughly fifty armed Guardsman following. They arrived at a scene of carnage. Dead bodies were strewn everywhere, and amidst them stood ten tall marines. They had chainswords in hand, and shields strapped to their forearms. Behind them stood the rest of the Chaos attack group. Seventy Chaos marines with bolters and heavy bolters in hand. The Imperial Guard behind Jonas cowered. Jonas himself stood at the front of the group. 
“Five each?” he stated calmly as he began his charge.
His men fanned out around him their gun muzzles blazing. Chaos marines were cut down in swathes. Fifty left. Bullets fanned out at the space marines, carving through the Guard behind them. Two space marine fell in the first barrage. As the Chaos marines were reloading the Guard began to fire, their massed lasgun fire shooting down two marines. The next volley came from Jonas' group and cut down several more marines. Within ten seconds the space marines had closed the gap and chainswords blared and power weapons hummed. In a mere second they exploded into a violent melee. Chainswords cut through ceramite and Jonas' Crozuis sliced through tainted armour like butter. More men fell in the bloody conflict that followed and more and more red lights flickered up on Jonas' helmet. Finally the last heretic fell. His armour clanging against the floor accompanied by the shouts and cheers of Imperial Guard. Three men remained in Jonas' squad. He scanned the dead bodies for the champions but they were nowhere to be seen. He heard footsteps behind one of the tents. He set of past his celebrating space marines, as he burst through the back of the tent he saw the four figures of champions disappear round the corner. He didn't stop to think that there was ten to begin with. Instead he continued to follow them. As he came round the corner he realised his error but it was to late. Champions emerged from the tents around him. Their chainswords buzzing. He looked around. He smiled. He licked his lips.
“Ladies” He nodded. Then the chainswords flared at him in streaking past his helm as he ducked under their lethal arc. He spun out and delivered a fatal blow to the armour of one, which simply bounced from the tainted armour, he avoided the blow from the elbow that came next and ducked under the champions guard. This time he went for a weaker spot. The gorget. The punched upwards smashing the Marines throat. He slumped to his knees gurgling obscene curses. He spun around to avoid the blow of yet another champion. He once again delivered a blow to the gorget, this time with his Crozuis. The space marine brought his shield up to block the blow but the Crozuis continued on through the shield and his arm to cleanly slice off his head. Two champions came at him at once. He ducked below them and smashed the helmet of one into the head of another with his free hand. The bare headed sergeant's head turned to mush under the contact. Jonas proceeded to slice the legs from under the other while his visor was obscured. He plunged the Crozuis into his chest. He looked up to see the six remaining champions. They calmly walked towards him, their shields now humming with a strange glow. One of the champions had a psychic hood.
“You die first witch!” The Black Templar shouted. He charged towards the remainder, he sliced up at one, decapitating him. He elbowed one in the face. Spun and head butted one in the face. Then brought his Crozuis up at the hulking Pysker. His Crozuis was met by one of the other champions. Who dropped dead. Now there was just the Pysker and the last champion. He quickly and easily cut down the last, and stood to face the Pysker.
“You did not kill me first” The Pysker stated.
“Unfortunate. I leave the easiest kills till the end!” A flash of lightening suddenly absorbed Jonas and flung him from his feet. He jumped back up and lunged at the Champion, he easily dodged away and spun about to counter. Jonas blocked, putting the Pysker of balance. He took the opportunity and smashed his fist into the Pysker's face breaking his nose and staggering him. Another fiery burst Sprouted from the Sorcerers hand throwing Jonas a few feet away, he staggered backwards but managed to block the Pysker's follow up. He roundhouse kicked the Pysker from his feet. Which dazed him,and gave Jonas the few precious seconds he needed. Jonas brought his Crozuis over in a blow of extreme strength. It slammed the Pysker from his feet but only dented his armour. He jumped onto the Champions breastplate pinning him to the ground. He repeatedly slashed at the Pysker's face until it was a mush of blood and gore on the muddy ground. When Jonas was sure the Champion was dead he stood and began to limp back to his squad mates.

Tarsus sat with his head in his hands, completely bewildered. His crew members giving him odd looks but he did not care. He could not redeem himself now. They would come for him, and they would kill him. Unless he killed them first. Yes, he thought. Unless I kill them first.
“Follow that ship.” Tarsus commanded.
“Sir, we have troops on the surface.”
“Follow it!”
Sir, yes, sir!” The bridge echoed.
The ship juddered and the space in front of them began to fluctuate and collapse in upon itself. Lightening crashed around the ship as they slid slowly between the rip in space and time into the Empyrean.

Jonas arrived back at the camp just as he soldiers started to realise he was gone. 
“Where were you brother-redemptor?”
“The veterans” He panted.
The other space marines shifted uncomfortably as they muttered their apologies. Jonas joined a channel to His Will but could only hear dead air. He cursed his luck and smashed his boot into the floor making a large imprint in the blood soaked mud. 
“What is wrong Chaplain?”
“It's His Will. They left” He spoke to the assembled crowd.
The imperial guard looked shocked and worried so the Chaplain switched to the space marines private channel before saying what they were to do.

Once again Jonas was in the smoke wreathed tent, he had just stepped through the bodies of Chaos space marines at the entrance. And now his blood soaked boots slipped on the perfect floor of the Pysker's tent.
You came back.
“Yes. I require something of you Pysker.”
Of course. Why else would you be here?
“I need you to send a message to His Will. Its important.”
I have already sent it Templar. I saw your message yesterday, or was it tomorrow?
“Shut up Pysker your blasphemy confuses me.” Jonas said abruptly.
He stepped from the tent to rejoin his men, outside he saw their transport. A small flight craft, albeit a fast one capable of warp travel. In this case small was one mile in length, the modified stormbird was used by the Imperial Legion that had accompanied them here. It was used for boarding missions in warp, and in this case catching up with runaway ships. They boarded the ship as the gangplank closed. They made their way down the main corridor towards the command bridge. They were taking one hundred Guardsman with them to the ship which was undoubtedly following the traitor ship. His Will was probably now in warp space so they had to hurry. The modified stormbird took off leaving the war torn planet below them. They could see fires raging across its surface from the many fire fights that commenced between the rebels and loyalists. Jonas sighed as they exited the planets atmosphere and he could no longer see anything recognizable through the view port.
“Come on chaplain, we must hurry to the bridge.” Jonas followed his space marines once more. They arrived on the bridge to the quiet hum of machinery and the beeps of surveyors. The command throne was empty and Chaplain Jonas sank into it with relief. Even a space marine could wear out sometimes. As they entered warp space ten minutes after His Will and the traitor ship Jonas allowed himself to relax.

The Empyrean was a whirling mass of raw energy and strong emotions, lightening flashed repeatedly across its large landscape. The whole place was red and raw like a fresh wound. Debris was strewn across it and as Brauntus gazed out he realised what true madness it was. Nothing but death and hate could exist here, and he loved it. Strange creatures were littered all over the wide area feasting upon thousands upon thousands of lost souls. At a glance they were simple black masses but if you concentrated upon them you saw a wide variety of human features such as eyes mouths and constantly twisting faces. He was content here. Lord Brauntus was safe. He was in his domain, and could call upon the warp spawn to protect his ship if the imperial fools tried to follow him. They didn't have a hope of catching him now.
“Great Lord Brauntus the ship His Will is close behind us.”
“Fools” Lord Brauntus said mockingly. “ Unleash the Warp spawn. They will feast upon their souls.” A screeching echoed across the warp as Lord Brauntus' summons were met.

“What in the name of the Machine god was that?!” A tech adept of His Will cried out.
“Warp spawn” Stated Tarsus calmly. “Battle stations, all power to geller fields.”
Geller fields were shields that protected ships against the warp and its vile spawn, it could fend off most attacks but not all, the ship rumbled as the geller fields took power from crew quarters and gun decks and the bells began to ring. All men to battle stations they stated. And all heeded their call for they knew what was happening. They were under attack.

The stormbird emerged into the empyrean and a clock began to click down. They had two minutes till the basic geller fields failed, they must reach His Will soon or madness would erupt into the ship killing its occupants. Luckily for them they could see the ship they wanted right in front of them. A thirty second flight away, but unluckily for them they could also see another ship. And thousands of warp spawn heading towards them. 
“Emergency thrusters! We must reach the ship!” Jonas demanded.
Servitors began to stream around pouring out statements in binary codes which were lost on the space marines. They ship thundered with noise as the thrusters were engaged and the stormbird sped forward. Ten seconds till they could enter His Wills geller fields.

“Lord Admiral, small vessel is approaching us from behind.”
“ID?”Tarsus asked.
“It's one of the modified storm birds from the guard legion my lord.” the communications officer replied.
“Jonas, I knew he would come after us.” Tarsus smiled.
The stormbird was only five seconds away. The warp spawn were closing and the Chaos ship was escaping. 
“Track that ship” Tarsus demanded.
“Aye admiral.”
Now Tarsus would know where the chaos ship emerged from warp. They could follow the ship and attack when they were out of warp.

“Docking” a tinny voice emitted from a speaker declared.
Chaplain Jonas and his nine remaining marines stepped from the stormbird. Their boots clanged on the walkway as they cast their eyes down upon the working crew in the dock. They had made it, they were in His Will. And they were now safe from the warp, or so they thought. Maintenance servitors hurried to refuel the stormbird and recharge her geller fields. They stepped amongst these as they headed to the bridge. The ship was shaking horrifically. Jonas opened a channel to the bridge.
“This is brother-redemptor Jonas, what is our status?”
“Geller fields are failing admiral!” a adept shouted.
“Jonas!” The admiral said in relief. “Our geller fields are failing at we have warp spawn swarming over the ship.”
“A summer stroll then, eh admiral?” A member of Jonas' squad laughed.
“Jonas get your squad to the coordinates I sent you on hangar bay six floor twenty seven.” Tarsus said, ignoring the comment.
“We just came from there, heading back.” Jonas calmly replied. “What would you have us do?”
“The geller fields have partly failed and spawn are getting in, I need you to raise it again with the hangar controls.” Tarsus said quickly before switching the channel off.
Jonas charged back down the corridors drawing his weapons once again. As they emerged into the hangar bay they saw their problem. Bodies hung in mid air as open space ruled and the empyrean leaked into the ship. Warp beasts swam through the air devouring soldiers bodies and generally destroying everything in their path. The blast doors around the hangar clanged shut sealing all but one space marine and Jonas outside. Jonas immediately saw why the blast doors at the end of the hangar weren't closing. The stormbird was wedged in the gap, slowly being crushed by the hydraulic doors. But Jonas saw it would not be fast enough, too much of the warp would get in by the time the doors managed to close, and the ship would be doomed. Jonas and the remaining marine charged forward readying melta charges, unfortunately they hadn't taken into account the no gravity situation and began to spiral off towards the spawn beasts. Jonas carefully kept his eyes averted from the warp outside for to see it would surely turn him insane in a instant. The beasts swam towards them, their teethed maws stretched wide ready to devour the marines. Jonas spun and managed to gain footing, his training coming into immediate effect. He walked long striding steps towards the beasts and the stormbird, looking towards the floor. The other marine landed also and gained footing. His bolter began to bark of precise shots but they simply floated to a stop in front of the beasts. Jonas swung his Crozuis and sliced one in half as a bolt shell found its mark, they had slain two beasts but there were many more to come. Jonas fell back in front of his squad mate, crouched in front ready to defend him in melee. He drew his pistol and fired of head shots killing several of the closer beasts, however their weapons range and strength was greatly reduced and lacked the efficiency to kill all the spawn. They had ten minutes till the air in their packs ran out. So they began to press forward once again, firing precise shots and cutting swathes through the hundreds of beasts, but it was not enough. There were simply too many. They had to close the door and raise the geller fields again. They were too far away to throw the melta bombs. Then Jonas spotted some highly flammable fuelling tanks. He smiled. He signalled for cover as he rushed to the tanks and began to roll them towards the stormbird. They thudded against the metal hull of the ship. No sound reached Jonas' ears and it unnerved him. Finally there was a significant stack of tanks in front of the stormbird, Jonas lined up his shot and fired. But one of the beasts got in the way. He shrugged. Fired again. Another of the beasts got in the way. They were covering the tanks, just as a large monstrous creature began to swim towards the hangar bay doors. Jonas cursed and began to lob melta bombs and grenades with all his might at the beasts, some bounced off and required throwing back again but most found their mark blasting through the creatures, and the marines shots finally penetrated the swarm. A massive concussive blast shook the hangar blowing Jonas and the marine back, Jonas climbed to his feet. Only to see the remaining beasts converging on his comrade, he killed many but it was simply not enough. The beasts consumed him, the marine fought on stubbornly despite the fact he was being eaten by monstrous warp creatures. Not a single word escaped his lips as he fought and killed the beasts. Jonas stepped in with his Crozuis and sliced the creatures apart, eventually there was none left. He turned to the doors to see them closing. They were burnt and blackened but they would hold. Unlike his comrade. His legs were stripped to the bone and his bodily fluids leaked into space. He slumped against a railing, no longer able to support himself. Jonas hearing came back in a rush and he heard his comrade shouting at him to enable the geller field. The blast doors began to open as Jonas gathered him up. Tech priests rushed in and enabled the geller fields once more. Jonas rushed his injured comrade from the hangar bay. An apothecary greeted him and took his comrades from his arms. The apothecary ensured Jonas that his comrade would be fine. Jonas' vision was greyed and he felt ill from he contact with the warp. He began to stagger to the bridge, listening to the radio traffic as he went.

Tarsus was surprised to find that the warp beasts were retreating, but soon realised why. The Chaos ship was gone. He began to order his crew to follow the ship out of warp and to set all gunnery stations back on-line and to prepare the Black Templars for boarding operations. Servitors bustled around the bridge bursting binary code every few seconds and giving The Tech Marine reports on the ships integrity. Tarsus waved them off and used his data slate to take reports from commanders aboard the ship. And of course from Jonas. Jonas had finished his mission several minutes ago and had saved the entire ship with his bravery. Men were cheering him in the corridors and soldiers offering their thanks and asking for his blessing. He was weak after his encounter with the warp but wanted a duty. Something he could do to help. Tarsus had been polite and given him a simple non-tasking job. He was to patrol the corridors and keep the moral of the men up while they worked. He chanted prayers and psalms for the dead and generally lifted the crews spirits. Tarsus was impressed with Jonas, he was a good warrior. He just wished he was like him, but he wasn't. He was a traitor. No, he told himself. You were a traitor, now you redeem yourself! He sighed and slumped in the throne as Jonas entered.
“Admiral” he bowed.
“Please, Please I am not worthy.” The tech marine sighed.
“What is wrong admiral?”
“Nothing Jonas, just... just forget it.” Tarsus sagged into his chair even more.
Jonas walked over the bridge to stand next to Tarsus, watching through the view screen as they emerged into real space. The shutters slowly raised. And finally they could see unpolluted space once more. Before them was a planet, a forge world. Tarsus had scheduled a resupply here before they headed to the location the Chaos ship had exited warp at. It was by a known Chaos fortress world so he suspected them to stay and resupply also. After all they had been on a crusade, a crusade of destruction. And they didn't plan on stopping.

I hope its ok... 

oh yeah, please point out any typos guys! (my spellchecker is AWFUL)


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

I will vouch for it being Toffsters first attempt at a 40K story.....He is my Son Lewis the little tyke got me into 40k and all the history that goes with it!!!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

When you gona post the rest of the stor.......'ang on a mo,i'll pop downstairs and ask you!!
:wink:


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

im finishing chapter 2 now, plese people coment! im feeling leftout here.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll porbably have Chapter 2 finished by tommorrow.
It's a bit long, so i kinda need to round it up today to be honest.

EDIT:Here it is, my estimate was off, Chapter 2 is complete.

Brauntus stood before the view screen in the bridge. His lidless eyes gazed down upon the Chaos fortress world, the sprawling mass of forge complexes and fortress walls. Anti-air gun turrets rose above the manufactures, imposing, they spread their shadows across the city. They dwarfed everything else in sight. The massive ship which he commanded descended into the space port of the fortress world. As he disembarked from his ship he was greeted by thousands of warriors all from different legions and war bands. They were his men. As he walked among them he was praised for the recent crusade he had triggered. A crusade which had destroyed many planets. It had wiped whole populations and races from existence and now it was drawing to a close. He licked his eyes with his forked, elongated tongue as he entered the briefing room of the star port. Around a bland concrete table stood the rest of the chaos lords that ruled his legion with him. The newest stood the furthest away, the veteran lords stood on either side of his seat.
“Welcome Great bloodied lord.” They chanted in unison. The stared expectantly at him. He sat.
“Fellow lords and champions, I call you here so that you might share my glory at the end of our crusade. I invite you to visit the last site of our crusade, and ask you to bloody your hands there with me!”
“Aye, I come with you lord!” one of the newer champions shouted. Punching his fist into the air. All the champions and lords agreed accept Brauntus' most senior Champion.
“No, I do not come behind you.” The man stood and drew his power weapon. “I come before you.”
Brauntus flung himself to the side and drew his own weapon, a weapon of great power, bloodied by his enemies and drenched in the blood of a thousand loyalists at its making. The weapon dripped blood and hummed like a power weapon, it seemed alive. It's soul reached out of the battle axe and let out a monstrous scream as it readied itself for killing. Brauntus twisted and dealt a blow to his opponents head, but he was no longer there. The champion was behind Brauntus and bringing his chainsword at his abdomen. Brauntus twisted again and punched the champion in the face. Blood squirted over him and his axe, his axe letting of exited giggles as it consumed the man's blood. The champion grunted and thrust back at Brauntus. Brauntus was already on the move however and was behind the champion as his chainblade hit the floor. He struck a blow to his foes legs, crippling him. The axe sucking the man's blood from his wound. The champion paled as he lost blood, but this did not stop him. He spun round kicking Brauntus square in the chest and sending him flying. Brauntus was immediately on his feet again. The champion struck outwards but his blow was parried and Brauntus riposted shearing away his arm. The champion fell to his knees, his chainsword at his side. He looked desperately at his fellow lords but only got scowls in return. Brauntus ended the man's life with a quick sweep which removed his head.
“Now, does anyone else want to challenge me” he growled.
His lords unanimously agreed that they weren't going to challenge him. When Brauntus was content he sat down at the table to discuss the finer details of their final attack.

When the ship was had finished it's loading, it had continued on through the warp towards the fortress world. They were now emerging once more, the shutters began to slide backup once more and Jonas could see the violent energies of the warp trickling away from the ship, before him he saw a massive fortress world. Covered in sprawling masses, the gun turrets were so big he could see them from space. Tarsus saw them beginning to turn towards the ship just as the surveyors did. 
“Battle stations!” He roared. Servitors as desks began scribbling reports and shouting in binary. 
“Turn the ship round! Bring our port side weapons to bear!” Tarsus shouted out in a state of complete calm. “Charge bombardment cannons and ready the gun crews.” A chapter serf relayed the orders to his human crew mates and began to send commands to the gun decks. Soon the ship began turning to port. It began to rumble as cannons fired at the planet and shields charged. A thin glow of light began to spread across the ship as the shields charged up. The battle barge His Will's shields were severely out of date and needed replacing. On the planet gun turrets began to fire. Just at that moment Jonas noticed the Chaos ship at dock on the planet below, but before he could tell anyone, it was covered in smoke from a massive orbital cannon firing at His Will. An explosion rocked the ship and alarms blared as serfs reported multiple hull breaches and severe casualties. On the surface of the planet the first shells began to hit their targets and gun turrets fell to the orbital onslaught. Serfs cheered as the orbital cannon took a direct hit. It was obscured in smoke for a moment and everyone on the bridge held their breath. Alarmed shouts rose up as the smoke dissipated and revealed the cannon firing again. This time the gun decks were hit and triggered of a chain reaction of explosions.
“Multiple deck breaches and horrific casualties admiral!” a nervous serf squealed.
“Damnation!” Tarsus bellowed. “Target that cannon!”
The ship shuddered again as its remaining gun decks fired. The cannon fired again smashing through another gun deck. However the Imperial shots were arriving on target, serfs and space marines alike shouted and cheered as the cannon toppled and crushed a significant amount of the fortress defences. They could see the chaos ship rising into orbit.
“Shoot it down!” a space marine shouted.
“We can't, all gun decks are destroyed or cannot fire due to a lack of surviving gun teams.” a serf solemnly declared.
The bridge crew watched in despair as the traitor ship flew away unheeded. The orbital cannon had fulfilled its duty. 
“Admiral” Jonas walked up to Tarsus. “we should send a strike team down there to destroy the fortress, if we equip them with heavy weaponry and plenty of explosives they can wreck havoc on that world.”
The admiral smiled, once again he began to issue orders and within a few minutes the ship shuddered as it released what it had left of bombardment shells, in their wake travelled drop pods. In the drop pods was a fully equipped squad of terminators with sergeant Nikon at their lead.

Lord Brauntus eyed the fortress world that he was leaving behind, he was sad to see it go. It had allowed him to escape though and he felt no guilt for the soldiers who were about to die. He gazed at the Black Templar's ship and smiled as they did exactly what he thought they would. It was a old tactic of the black templars, they would pound the planet with a orbital bombardment and then drop squads of marines onto the surface below. In theory the squads would have no problem at all killing off the survivors. But the templars didn't know he had ordered specific battle plans before he left.

Inside each drop pod was one terminator, each was equipped with a heavy weapon. Varying from thunder hammers and shields to heavy flamers and assault cannons. Brother sergeant Nikon sat in his restraint harness as the drop pod plummeted down upon the city. Flames streaked over his pod as it smashed through the planets atmosphere and he smiled as anti-air guns fired streams of bullets at his pod. He knew they didn't stand a chance at hitting the space marine's drop pods, they were moving much to fast. He readied his weapons and checked data slates. His objective was to retrieve data on where the traitor ship had travelled too and to crush any enemy resistance. He checked his chronometer and saw he had fifty minutes before they were pulled out. He was confident of their success in this limited time. They had ten terminator suits and a dreadnought at their disposal, they would crush the enemy beneath the emperors will.

Jonas sat in another of the drop pods in another suit of terminator armour, this suit however was covered in fine decorations and gold plating. It was a chaplains armour and was emblazoned with prayers and psalms. He would chant these as he and his brothers fought to keep moral high. He checked his chronometer, thirty seconds till impact. On ten seconds a assault cannon whined and a power claw hummed inside a large square drop pod used for larger insertions. It hit the ground first in a massive explosion of mud and concrete slabs from the buildings it had landed among. The front ramp slammed down to the floor and gargantuan feet clanged upon it. The whine increased to a horrific pitch as enemy soldiers rounded the corner, suddenly the assault cannon opened up slicing through the troops like they were paper. A large squad of thirty men died in two seconds as the next drop pods hit the ground. The ramps on the drop pods slammed down as the next wave of attackers emerged. Terminators marched from their pods and their weapons blazed, heavy flamers burning enemies by the dozen and assault cannons strafing the enemies line. The dreadnought lumbered towards the traitor guard, it's cannon whirling menacingly but not firing. The guardsman noticed it to late, and all of sudden the massive war machine was upon them. Its power fist slammed into the squad smashing them into buildings across the street, it's feet crushed men as it crashed towards the guards aspiring champion. The champion turned as he powered up his plasma gun, he didn't stand a chance, the dreadnought's bolter opened fire incinerating the rest of the troops. It's assault gun still whirling it marched round the corner, the terminators behind it. 
“Nicely done brother-dreadnought Hickon.”
“I appreciate the praise brother-chaplain.” he said in his deep booming voice. Their steps shook the ground. As they walked through the city they saw guard squads disobeying orders and running into alleyways to hide.
“Pathetic” Hickon boomed. “ If I were them I would stand and fight!”
“Yes but they're not dreadnoughts are they Hickon!?” One of the terminators chuckled as another group of soldiers ran past.
“You do not see the point.” Hickon stated. The rest of the squad smiled at each other as yet more guardsman fled before them. 
“Where's this so called heavy resistance?” Another squad member asked. Just at that moment two obliteraters, heavy chaos daemons, rounded the corner. Instantly the squad raised their weapons, cannons whined to a inferno and flamers ignited. The terminators and the dreadnought released a hail of death upon the daemons, their ammo was expended and they were reloading as they saw the daemons walk relatively unharmed from the smoke and flames they had unleashed. Multiple curses echoed down the vox as Hickon began to charge. Hickon bowled into the daemons knocking one to the floor. He swung his mighty power fist at the others head, the daemon blocked with its arm and the power fist reflected off harmlessly. Hickon stepped back and released more cannon shells into the daemon, he followed it up with another punch of the power fist. This time it contacted the daemon's head and punched it clean off. Hickon cheered over the vox, his cheer soon changed to one of shock however as the daemon fired a las shot into his sarcophagi. He stumbled backwards smoke issuing from his vital systems, amniotic fluid leaked from he dreadnoughts belly.
“SUBMIT TO HIS WILL” Hickon shouted into the air, the buildings around him trembled with the sound and some of the weaker ones even fell to the ground. The daemons screeched in pain and began their assault. The first one which had now regained it's feet charged Hickon punching him repeatedly, the other fired las shot after las shot into the terminators, forcing them to keep cover, they fired blind over the wall with heavy flamers but this was to little effect. Hickon bellowed as he was hit again and again. He pummelled the daemon with his power first cutting off limbs but the daemon just kept on going. Suddenly Jonas started to shout:
“Accept any challenge, no matter the odds!” The terminators cheered and began their charge. “O, Emperor, in wrath rejoicing at bloody wars;fierce and untamed!” Terminators fell to the ground as they were hit, but all got back up again, desperate to complete the honourable charge. “whose mighty power doth make the strongest walls from their foundations shake!” The terminators reached the line and worked together to smash the daemon to the floor and repeatedly fire and hit it. “All-conquering Master of Mankind, be pleased with this war's tumultuous roar!” Hickon began to recover, hitting his own daemon to the ground. “Delight in swords and fists red with alien blood, and the dire ruin of savage battle!” The terminators finally finished killing their daemon and helped Hickon finish his. Finally they all stood around Jonas chanting the words to their sacred vows. “Rejoice in furious challenge, and avenging strife, whose works with woe embitter human life!”
“For the Emperor!” They all shouted, Hickon's voice finally bringing down the buildings around them. They stood among the dead daemons and rubble of buildings and silently prayed for a few minutes. After their prayers they continued to move towards the docking bays.

Jonas rounded the corner towards the area in which the chaos lord had flown off. He heard his squad laughing and joking, yet he was alert, scanning for targets. In front of them was a large scrapyard, inside came a dull moaning. The sounds of people in pain. The terminators smashed through the gates raising their weapons. Inside was four chaos space marines, they were killing people and skinning the bodies as they woke. It looked like they were all unconscious. As they came up to their last victim who was waking and lifting a lasgun, the terminators opened fire. Alerting the space marines too their presence, but it was already far too late. The spaces marines were cut down by the machine fire. The last remaining survivor was grinning with relief and looking over at the space marines. Jonas marched over to where the PDF trooper lay.
“What is your name soldier?” Jonas demanded.
“Timan, loyal servant of the emperor, my lord!” Timan grinned manically. Not quite believing he was saved.
“Tell me citizen, how did you come to be here?” Jonas said. The PDF trooper spoke his story stuttering and stumbling in places, and the squad could see Hickon's anger deepening, by this point the sarcophagi was completely torn open and they could all see Hickon's face and the implements keeping him alive.
“Why did you not stand and fight!” Hickon bellowed.
“Hickon” Jonas said calmly. “This man did not stand a chance, you should be glad he lives, he can show us around this place.”Jonas looked around the massive fortress world.”Was this once a Imperial world Timan?”
“Aye, lord.” Timan said quietly.
Jonas stood and pondered over what Timan had said. He fitted the plans from orbit with the plans of Imperial fortress worlds he had memorised till he found a match.
“Fortress type beta-1367?” Jonas asked.
“Uh, I believe so yes.” Timan said, looking stunned.
“Then the place we're looking far is in that direction.” Jonas pointed towards the most heavily defended part of the fortress. “Ah.” He stated.
“Understatement, my lord.” Timan chuckled. “I can get us in though, if you would let me come along.”
“Looks like your coming trooper” Hickon boomed.

In the distance was the docking harbour for ships and battle barges. This was where they were heading, the most heavily defended place in the whole Imperial sector, and many others besides. And they were going to try storm it. One PDF trooper a torn and battered dreadnought and ten terminators will very little ammo left thanks to the obliteraters. Great, Jonas thought. But the Black Templars never turned down a fight. No matter the odds! They arrived at the place Timan had talked about. A manhole cover. One of the other Terminators began to weld a hole big enough for the terminators to fit through. Timan held a scavenged bolt pistol and power sword of a commissar and wore a commissars hat. He seemed pleased he was helping Astartes. The manhole cover fell into the sewer system along with a large chunk of the concrete. Terminators jumped down the hole into the water below followed by Timan. Only Jonas and Hickon remained on top.
“You sure you want to do this Hickon?”Jonas asked.
“Yes, I only have five minutes left to live, after that the things keeping me alive will fail. Plus this dreadnought is so wrecked it could not be repaired. I'm sure it's spirit would rather die fighting alongside me.” Hickon announced.
“Emperor be with you, Hickon.” Jonas nodded. “Buy us as much time as you can.”
The dreadnought wheezed off, amniotic fluid leaking after it. It's failing Hydraulics screeching with each step. As Jonas jumped down the hole he heard Hickon bellow “For The Emperor! Today you die at my hand heretics!” Hickon's voice stuttered and crackled through the vox implant in the dreadnought. Jonas and the rest began to run down the sewers, above them were grilles, on the grilles were traitor guard and chaos space marines charging towards the dreadnought. They were to busy to notice the running loyalists below them.

Hickon wheezed and puffed as he charged, his life flashing before his eyes as he charged the chaos line, on his view all he could see where red lights and flashes. Warnings and alerts flashed across his sight and he collided with the line of daemons, soldiers and space marines. Fleshy horrors with eight arms and hundreds of eyes flung themselves upon him covering him and threatening to topple him to the ground. He smashed heretics aside with his power fist, killing dozens with each blow but more and more came at him, and soon he was going to become overwhelmed. He bellowed prayers which were drowned out by the screeches of daemons. He smashed more and more daemons to the ground but eventually under their sheer weight the dreadnought toppled backwards. Crushing several chaos marines beneath him. The daemons scrabbled over his body biting chunks from his armour. He laughed at their stupidity, it was the only thing keeping him alive, it was the perfect distraction. He had the eyes of the whole fortress upon him, nobody was suspecting a attack from below. More daemons similar to those Hickon had fought before rounded the corner and began to fire las shots, as the heavy las shots ripped through daemons, men, and space marines around him he knew it was over. He thrashed around on the floor keeping the attention of the fortress and crushing more enemies under his sheer weight. One of the daemons stepped above him. Looking down upon his body, Hickon saw the tortured faces of thousands of men and women in that daemon's face. He watched in vain as it's arm transformed from a lascannon to a whirring chainblade, the daemon raised it's arm. The arm was sheered of by the massed fire of thousands of las shouts as a screaming and roaring band of PDF troopers rounded the corner. Their armour was hanging of and they looked malnourished. But they were determined and Hickon felt a pride swell in him as he saw them. Hickon smashed the daemon to the floor using it's dead body to lever himself up, his assault cannon joining the furious charge. PDF troopers yelled and cheered as they sprayed las shots at their targets. Daemons fell under the onslaught of las shots and assault cannon shells. Hundreds of traitor guard fell before Hickon's mighty power fist, and eventually the chaos line broke, the soldiers and space marines running from the vengeful Imperial forces. The turrets upon the fortress walls were being to blaze a bright red as they charged. Hickon bellowed for retreat. He flinched as the word came from his mouth. He checked what he had left of his chronometer and saw he had five minutes to live. As he told the PDF troopers where Jonas had gone his suits servos loaded more shells into the almighty cannon.
“I am proud of you soldiers. I am proud to call you Imperial servants. Thank you. Now I resume the distraction, follow my battle-brothers and aid them as much as you can. Many lives depend upon it.”
“Aye!” the soldiers cried out heartily, they gathered up and began to run off towards the hole in the ground. The smoking dreadnought turned, the sarcophagi open. Hickon's bare body shone with blood and amniotic fluid dripped from the broken casing. The dreadnought's servos whined once more as he started his furious charge again. As he stormed forwards las bolts rained down on him from the walls and cannons ripped arms from his body. It was a painful way to die, but a honourable one. And one that would earn his comrades time to get the data.

Jonas waded through the thick sewage along with his brother terminators. Ahead was the manhole cover leading into the area just behind the fortresses gate. The blowtorch glowed as space was made. Alerted shouts came from outside, however when the terminators swarmed up out of the hole guns ready they didn't see anyone. Not a single person. Around them was burnt down towns, and lots and lots of dead and maimed bodies. Not a live soul was in sight. At the end of the street of a massive pile of bodies, and around them was a runic circle. The terminators looked around and they saw many of these circles all around the manhole cover. Then, they saw the only alive ma in sight, a chaos sorcerer. He stood tall and proud in a billowing cape of blood that was a tear in reality itself. It hurt to look at the man and the terminators carefully avoided looking at him.
“... Pysker” Growled Jonas. His comrades growled, looking menacingly at the sorcerer. The sorcerer bowed.
“Let the show begin” He said in a voice which seared the marines minds, it echoed inside their skulls bouncing through their brains and numbing their senses. In a sudden rush their senses returned to normal, but to see something worse. The piles of heaped bodies, were moving. They stood and stumbled over towards the marines, moaning and screaming in pain as limbs fell to the floor. The sorcerer's cape billowed on a invisible wind and he cackled manically as the runes grew brighter and brighter. The marines had seen about one hundred bodies on the floor, but now there were thousands upon thousands advancing at them. They were coming out of the ground inside the rune circles.
“We must destroy the circles!” Jonas struggled to be heard over the chorus of noise coming from the corpses. The terminators fired burning promethium over the corpses, they burned to the ground and melted. Happy cheers escaping their dead and rotten mouths as they were freed at last. The terminators waded through the dead burning bodies towards the first circle.
“Burn it!” Jonas ordered. Flames sprouted over the circle and it dissolved into the earth. Flames sprouted over the corpses and more circles. Slowly the tide began to dim, but then, another swarm rounded the corner and Jonas realised these weren't the only circles. The whole fortress was covered in them. The sorcerer laughed even harder as he sensed Jonas' thoughts.
“Kill the Pysker!” Jonas shouted over the roar of noise. The terminators once again began to advance, this time towards the Pysker. But the heavy flamers were guttering out one by one and the tide of corpses thickened as there was no longer any flames to ward them off. Jonas knew they had to get to the Pysker before they were bogged down by sheer numbers. Power fists swung through the air and smashed dozens of bodies away with each strike. Chainfists whirred and guts and gore flew through the air. Storm bolters raged and hundreds of corpses fell in seconds. They were feet away from the sorcerer now. He turned on them. And as he faced them, he laughed, at their stupidity. He knew they could not win. Jonas frowned as he heard the Pysker's thoughts in his mind. He knew they could win. Black Templars never stood down!
“Abhor The Witch, Destroy The Witch!” Jonas bellowed. His fellow terminators roared in approval. “Smite now the scions of the Witch!” The terminators took on a zealous charge fighting with fists and feet as storm bolters jammed, chainfists broke off in the weight of bodies and assault cannons guttered out of ammo. “Grant us the strength to pierce their unclean flesh!” With every blow dozens of bodies flew, each strike crunching bones and spattering blood. The more they killed, the more rose from the ground. “To cover their fields with the pale forms of their blasphemous dead!” They were now only metres from the sorcerer, but were meeting so much resistance they couldn't go any closer. “To drown the thunder of guns with the shrieks of their dying!” Terminators brutally smashed the corpses out of the way. But there were just so many of them. “To lay waste to their citadels with hurricanes of fire!” Jonas grimaced as he smashed another dozen out of his way. “To wring the hearts of their kin with unavailing grief!” They were one metre away from the Pysker now, yet there was still a hundred corpses in the way. Time and distance seemed to be warped around the cackling figure. “To send them into wastes of their desolated land in rags and hunger, broken in spirit, worn with travail and begging for the refuge of the grave.” There was now only a few corpses in Jonas' way. He pushed them aside and came face to face with the Pysker. He locked eyes with the sorcerer and immediately wished he hadn't. His eyes were bottomless pits, cackling with energy and tinged with madness. His eyelids sewn open, a forked tongue licking the air. His hair was shaven right back into his head. Blood leaked from his eyes as he muttered curses and lead the corpses onwards. Behind Jonas his brothers were being dragged to the ground by the weight of numbers. Some being savagely killed and devoured for sustenance. Others pinned under the weight. Jonas was frozen to the spot, eyes locked with the man. He realised Jonas was there, he smiled.
“Enjoying the show?” His voice rasped inside Jonas' head. 
“We ask it, in the spirit of wrath, O Master of Mankind!” Jonas shouted into the sorcerer's face shocking it into taking a step backwards. Eye contact was lost and finally Jonas was free. He moved fast now, realising the corpses were just standing and watching. Some were falling to the ground twitching. In their eyes Jonas could see an inner conflict. Their spirits, what they had left of them, were battling for control with the Pysker now he was distracted. Jonas advanced upon him, swinging his crozuis in a blazing arc, the man dodged under the blade, narrowly avoided death. He parried with a uppercut from his fist as he drew a fierce looking blade from his belt. It was a abomination of a astartes combat knife, its surface rippling with fanged maws. It spasmed as it searched for Jonas, seemingly zoning on Jonas throat by itself. It flickered through the air with the speed of light slashing at Jonas' armour plate and ripping chunks from it. Just as he thought he was doomed, the blade speeding for his throat with such speed he had no hope of parrying it , a corpse stepped in the way. The blade cut it in half quickly spinning about and going for Jonas' throat again. Another corpse stepped into the way. And another, and so on, until the sorcerer's smug look started to turn into one of alarm. His minions were turning on him, the combined willpower of the violated Imperial citizens was too much fro him to control. He collapsed to the ground panting with the effort of controlling them. They fought hard against his clutches, all of them falling to the floor weeping blood from their noses and eyes. Jonas saw his opportunity and once again the crozuis flew through the air and cleaved the man's head from his body. The still alive corpses crumbled to the ground with shouts of joy and thanks. They thanked the space marines as they finally died, praying to the Emperor for forgiveness. Once all the bodies were silent and no longer a threat Jonas sighed and sat. The few remaining space marines in the squad sat and chanted prayers over the dead Imperial Citizens, cleansing their bodies in the fire that still lingered around the rune circles. The rune circles were slowly disappearing. Finally sinking into the earth with their creations. It was unusual for the Black Templars to do this, but Jonas felt it was apt. The citizens final sacrifice had saved them from the sorcerer. They had killed two battle brothers, and there was only three remaining including Jonas and Nikon, but if it were not for the corpses, the sorcerer would have killed them all with his war spawned knife. Jonas growled as he looked up at the main building for which they were heading. It was a massive sprawling complex, with smoke belching from the rooftops, the whole building was black and bland. It towered over the rest of the city, even over the levelled Imperial Palace. It was the docking bay. His brothers sacrifice would not be in vain, Jonas was determined of this.

Timan and his ragtag band of one hundred PDF troopers waded through the thick sewage water. They followed the path the dreadnought had told them to take, left, left, right.... They were close now, as they rounded the corner a beam of light strafed down upon them. It was a dark murky light, the sky. They saw the massive hole in the roof of the sewer tunnel. They used the ladder on the side of the wall to exit, thick sewage dripping of their uniforms. They retched as they left it. Gasping in lungfuls of air. The scene they met was much worse than the one they had left. In front of them were piles, upon piles of dead men and women. Corpses. So many of them, too many to count in a lifetime. The soldiers gazed over the scene of carnage and some collapsed in disbelief as they saw loved ones. Overs hardened their resolve as they saw the dead sorcerer in the midst of the bodies. Terminators were in their too. Timan felt like he was going to be sick, but he took the lead and began retrieving ammo from the guns the corpses had used as bludgeons. One PDF trooper found a flamer and a pack on the floor, Imperial guard issue. He took the promethium from a space marines heavy flamer. Timan weaved his way through the bodies, avoiding the thick piles around the terminators. The man with the flamer pointed out footprints to Timan, bloody footprints. Large terminator boots, but, behind those boots were strange hoof like prints. A Old Hunter crouched down next to the prints, he used to belong to the Hunters cadre before the Imperium arrived here. There was no better man fro tracking animals. The Old Hunter crouched down next to the tracks. He mumbled to himself a little before announcing.
“Well, we know she has two feet. Hoofed feet I might add.” He said in the Old Hunter accent, similar to the old Terran Scottish. “It's big too” he said as he placed his hand into the print. His old wrinkled hand sat in the middle of the hoof print. He gasped. “My she's a big un.”

Nikon had the strangest feeling. Like he was being watched. He looked at Jonas and saw in his eyes that he felt it too. The last terminator didn't seem to have noticed. He was taking the rear with Jonas and Nikon in front. They were close now, about a few minutes walk away, the massive building complex towered over them. It's shadow drowned them out, making them look like insignificant little dots under it.
“Sonar, report.” Nikon addressed the final member of his squad. There was no reply. Yet there as movement up front. A flickering in the shadows. “Report Sonar.” Nikon gazed deeply into the shadows. Concentrating hard. Peering really deep into the shadow, he couldn't see anything. Yet he could hear something. “Sonar...” Nikon slowly turned his gaze over his shoulder. 
Sonar was a bloody mess, he wasn't even recognizable any more, he hung from a gaping maw. As he disappeared Nikon sprang into action. He and Jonas started to run at the massive beast as it arced its back up into the sky and bellowed. It was an inhuman noise. It echoed throughout the whole city. And more beasts bellowed back, they sounded like they were similar. And they seemed to be getting closer. The beast in front of them was blood red, it had thick scaly skin. Gore dripped from it's double headed axe and it's massive curved horns pricked the sky as it pound its chest with it's free hand. It's red eyes had a bestial hunger in them, a hunger for pain and death. It's snout sneered at the marines as they charged towards it's huge feet. It towered sixteen feet into the air, and it grinned at it's prey. Jonas started to fire his bolt pistol but only shot two bullets before it ran dry. The bullets bounced harmlessly from it's thick scaly armour as Nikon started to fire as well. Nikon fired five shots, all of them bouncing harmlessly of the great beasts scaly armour. They arrived at it's feet as two more rounded the corner. Jonas cursed and Nikon grimaced. They slashed out at the beasts feet. Doing no harm at all. The crozuis buzzed through the air and sliced at the beasts feet, scratching the surface. Nikon's power sword sliced at the beast's Achilles heel. It bellowed as it collapsed to the ground swinging it's axe in wide arcs. The space marines were too agile for it. They darted underneath the axe and sliced at weak spots by its neck. As the other two beasts arrived at the scene the first collapsed into it's pool of blood. Jonas grinned at Nikon. Nikon nodded, and they began their charge again. One beast each this time. The beasts had seen what happened to their comrade, Jonas and Nikon found only more scales where there had been soft flesh. It was like the beasts had evolved, Jonas took the agile approach again, wearing the beast down, hoping it would stumble. Nikon, however had decided on another approach. The beast brought it's axe to the ground and it got stuck for a few seconds in the thick cement. Nikon waited for it's next attack, he dodged. Then, shimmied all the way up the great beasts arm. It's tiny red eyes gazed back at him in confusion. It was certainly not used to it's prey going on the offence. Jonas saw Nikon's strategy and shimmied up his beasts arm as well. The two beasts looked at each other, their tiny red eyes completely and utterly perplexed. The two space marines ran around to the back of the beasts heads looking for weak spots. They found one, at the back of the head. Their was a gap, and under that gap they could see where the creatures brain should be. Instead there was a writhing mass, another daemon. It looked at them through the hole, confused. 
“Suffer not the unclean to live!” Nikon shouted, plunging his sword into the daemon.
“For the Emperor!” Jonas plunged his crozuis into the daemon.
Both beasts shuddered and died, Jonas and Nikon jumped of as they came crashing down to the ground with a thud which echoed down the whole block.

Thud. They stopped. The soldiers looked at each over, all listening for the noise again. Once more, the two noises in quick succession. 
“Sounds like she fell boys” Gorgan the Hunter laughed.
“They.” Timan said, pointing to the now multiple tracks.
The PDF troopers spread out into a arrow formation as they rounded the corner, guns searching for targets. On the floor in front of them were the bodies of three monstrous beasts, each matched the description of the tracks, and the soldiers gaped in awe at their size. However, the bodies seemed to be moving. Gorgan slowly walked up to the bodies.
“What is it Gorgan?” One of the troopers squeaked from behind Timan.
Gorgan recoiled as a spot on one of the great beasts burst, small slithering creatures similar to maggots poured from wound. They were larger than maggots and were a dark red, their mouths were full of fangs. They slithered across the air searching, one came into contact with Gorgan's boot and lunged as Gorgan quickly stepped away. It followed Gorgan, honing in on him. Within seconds the strange creatures were pouring out of the dead bodies. All headed for Gorgan.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

wow this story is really great, well done mate, it has the right mixture of suspense, fighting, talking, and overall awesomeness to be a great read, well done

Definitely +rep+


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

:victory:awesome mate can't believe it's your first story. :victory:

how do I give you rep cause if I can I will.

Farseer D


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> :victory:awesome mate can't believe it's your first story. :victory:
> 
> how do I give you rep cause if I can I will.
> 
> Farseer D


don't think you can farseer, but thanks anyway.

Thanks for the nice comments, i'd just given up as no one was commenting, but now ill start again tonight!

Chapter 3 coming up.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Rep is given by clicking on the small button on the top right of the post (says "+rep" on it)
And your definately getting some from me!, a very good read.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry for not noticing this sooner! wow, great job mate! I can tell you've done a lot of thinking in your head about this. Don't give up! i want to be there when this story reaches its completion. I will be following it every step of the way. 

keep up the fantastic work,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

wow thanks commissar, everyone seems to be replying all of a sudden it's scary!
And thanks jakkie!

I'm certainly not giving up now. I think this chapter might be a bit strange, like the beggining of a new story  But really I'm just trying to bring a new factor into the story to liven up the chaos warlords crusade  Also i thought i needed something too stall the chaos lord a little as he seemed to be getting a little to far away from the space marines grip. Well, please point out typos etc! Here it goes:

Chapter 3

It was night, the sun had long descended under the horizon. The ceremonies had ended and the people were praying. They were praying to the sun god, praying so that he might return the next day. Camels and Mules rode into town, their riders wrapped in turbans and thin garments called Tuas. The Tuas were thin robes that draped around the body, usually white. White was regarded as a magical colour on the desert world. It reflected the light and kept the wearer cooler than one wearing the evil black. One rider wasn't going home however, he was going to war. He was covered in shining white armour, thin metal armour. Armour made from metal found beneath the great mountain. The magical metal mountain. The metal shimmered in the light and was so perfect, one could not believe there wasn't a god. It had shaped itself in many wars since it had been first been donned by a king. It changed after each battle. And it always emerged perfect and scratch less. Like it repaired itself. The one who wore it, was considered a god himself, and it had been passed down through millennia so it might one day serve the ruler of this world. Nihan believed he was that man. Once dressed in the armour, one could never remove himself. Holes were cut inside it and the wearer stepped inside. The armour would seal itself around the wearer, it became one with the wearer. Nihan silently walked through the desert, towards the great mountain. The armour walked him towards the mountain. It was a thin metal construct, with a grinning skull to top, the skull only had a chin. No lower jaw, it's mouth was a line. It was intelligent, it's chest and mind glowed green as it slowly walked towards the mountain. There was nothing of Nihan left, not even his conscience. That had died when he had. The armour was alive, in fact, it wasn't even armour. It was... something else. It was cunning, it had pretended that those who had been sealed inside were alive. It acted like them. So it could save itself for this time. It had pretended to have been crafted, when it had actually awoken. It carried a staff, which crackled with green energy. In it's other skeletal hand it carried a dark green pulsing orb. It arrived at the foot of the mountain, and looked up. Above it was the peak, covered in sand. The last and final rays of the sun streaked over the pointed mounted top, Nihan, or rather the walking metal construct planned for that sun to never rise again. It would be consumed. The creature wiped away the sand in a small crevasse. A small sphere shaped crevasse. The creature bent hunched over the small indent in the perfect mountainside. Too perfect, it scanned it's glowing green eyes over it's perfect impossible angles. All buried in sand. The magical metal mountain. If it could, the creature would have laughed at the living ones. Instead, showing no emotion, for it had none. It gently and precisely lay the dark green sphere into the crevasse. It slotted in without a sound, there wasn't even a single particle size hole around it. It was sealed. Perfectly. The creature cast it's mind back to when it had been alive too.

_Kesh'nferdoro walked down the long and complex hallway. The hallway was white and sterile. There was no sound anywhere, except for the gentle and persistent hum of machinery. He entered the lift, a green spiral of light, and in a flash he was on the next floor. He walked down the hallway again, this time the hallway had doors, otherwise it looked exactly the same as the previous section of the gargantuan research facility. He looked over at one of the doors, seeing his reflection in the blacked out window. His flesh was pale, his skin wrinkled and his hair going grey. He was aged two hundred and seventy four. Technology could do little to keep him alive any longer. His dull blue eyes looked sad and desperate as he gazed at himself in the glass. He just wanted to live, forever. He had been working on the case of immortality here for his whole life. As had many before him, and he was no further than they, it was impossible. But today, he had a lead.
He entered his main research room, which had hastily converted into a highly advanced prison, even for the necrontyr it was a technological marvel. It featured several dark proton, mind control restraints. These were what was keeping their guest prisoner. They had found it consuming a star, right in the middle, it hovered. Draining the suns life force in a way the necrontyr had never seen before. Now it was captured, along with overs in the leading resource and research facility the necrontyr had. They called themselves the C'tan Gods._

Meanwhile, Lord Brauntus was heading off on his crusade. The final star system. A small ignorant civilization lived there. Long since abandoned in the dark ages. Now Brauntus came to reclaim those peoples souls for the blood god Khorne.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Well done Son!!!
The story is great and i am well proud f you!! :wink:


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Heres Chapter four, hope you like it!

*Chapter 4*

Gorgan yelled in horror as the vile maggot things headed towards him. The air sizzled and the smell of burning meat rose into the air as the PDF troopers opened fire on the encroaching horde. Hundreds of the things died in the first volley, but there were more. Many, many more. The troopers started to reload as Gorgan drew a knife, the horde was metres from Gorgan now. Gorgan grimaced as las fire prickled the air in front of him. The second barrage cleared hundreds more, however it seemed as if the numbers of the tainted worms were increasing. They swarmed over the final metres to Gorgan, his blade glinted in light of the sun. PDF troopers and worm alike staggered as beams of blinding light skimmed across the building tops. Suddenly blinded the worms and PDF troopers clutched eyes and slithered in circles. It was sunset. The violent light from the world's sun seemed so much brighter, just for an instant. But that was all that Gorgan needed. Being a native he knew the customs of the sun. It would flare momentarily just as it descended under the horizon, the old ones believed it was their god exacting revenge for past crimes. The race had evolved and now, the light was completely harmless. He surged forward in a whirlwind of death, spinning and delivering knife blows to the worms as they reeled. When the PDF troopers finally regained their sight, all they saw were the littered bodies of worms. Up ahead Gorgan had continued, thirty minutes ago he had killed the last worm, now the moon ruled the sky. What he hadn't noticed was the now silver ichor spilling from the dead bodies. The PDF troopers bent down and examined the bizarre sight. In the shadows, in deep pools of the silver ichor two purple eyes blinked.

Jonas' helmet systems instantly adjusted to the blinding flash of light. But the shock still made him reel. Beside him Nikon cursed as the light hit his exposed eyes. He fell into a crouched position and growled, listening intently he scanned around him. Once he could sense no threat he slumped.
“I'm blind” Nikon gasped. “What happened Brother?”
“Seems like some kind of solar pattern.” Jonas frowned. “Are you capable of fighting sergeant?”
“My duty is not yet done.” Nikon stated with a steely resolve.
Nikon took to his feet and using hearing alone followed Jonas. They slowly rounded the corner, hugging close to the wall. Directly in front of him Jonas could see the massive gate. On either side stood two massive constructs, they belched dirty red smoke from the two exhaust pipes on their backs. Their claws clicked together impatiently and the sensors on their front surveyed the ground in the immediate vicinity of the gate. Totems hung from the plated bodywork and their six jointed legs. The armour was painted in many different colours, each heralding a chaos legion. Jonas spat on the ground at the sight of the foul things.
“What is it?” Nikon whispered.
“Nothing, wait here. I need to open that gate.” Jonas searched for grips on the wall.
“What gate?” Nikon said, a look of puzzlement on his face.
Jonas saw a servitor hatch in the wall. Just slightly ahead of him. It was wide open, Jonas didn't stop to think why it was open. He just stepped straight through. Into a large tunnel, it was runed in blood and it hurt Jonas' eyes wherever he looked. He closed his eyes, but somehow he could still see them, imprinted upon his vision. As clear as day. Jonas moaned, and in return he heard a moan back. It seemed to come from the very walls around him. He stopped. Frozen. His eyes scanned down the tunnel, searching for something, anything.

Timan gazed down at the silver ichor spilling from the worms and the great beasts. In the moonlight it had gone silver. Since they had last saw a lot more of the worms had died. Gorgan was nowhere to be seen. Timan heard a slurping noise from the side gutters, he looked into the shadows. Trying to make out what had made the noise. He searched for several seconds before dismissing the sound as nothing. He continued to study the pools. 
“What the hell is it?!” a soldier said in bewilderment.
Timan gasped as he saw ripples moving through the ichor. Some other soldiers saw it too and all fifty eyes turned in the direction they were coming from. In the shadows something flickered. Guns raised, they slowly edged away, down the street. Stepping through the bodies. The shadows flickered again and a hissing noise escaped a duct under their feet. They heard splashes as whatever it was sprinted full pelt down the sewers. Timan shivered. 
“Maybe we s-should go” A soldier whimpered. 
Muttered approval passed between the men. Timan began to lead the way, the only direction in which the space marines could have taken. For laid out before them were three tracks. Two sets were heavy thick boots. But the other, was a path of slime.

Nikon stood by the wall, listening intently. He had no sight, it was just complete blackness. He knelt down and arched his head. He sniffed the air. Sensing nothing he began to chant. A vow from his initiation.

Jonas stood stock still, he could not move. Thousands of whispered voices spoke in his head. The voices of the dead and the insane, the trapped and the desperate all echoed throughout his head like some insane circus. He stood and shivered, his will beginning to falter. He grunted and took a step, the voices intensified. He kept up the laborious pace. But he seemed to be getting no closer to the exit. He moaned, and the walls moaned back. The sigils burned into his eyes. The tunnel seemed to violate all his senses, and some he didn't know he had. As he stood, about to finally falter. He heard the voice of an angel. A deep gruff voice at best, but an angels nonetheless.
“What is your life?” The voice echoed down the tunnel.
“My, honour is my life” gasped Jonas, panting with exertion.
“What is your fear?” the voice seemed to overwhelm all the others.
“My fear is too fail” Jonas grunted.
“What is your reward?” The voice penetrated deep into Jonas' mind.
“My salvation is my reward!” Jonas struggled.
The tunnel seemed to be getting shorter. The exit reaching for Jonas, the sigils dimmed.
“What is your craft?” 
“My craft is death” Jonas shouted.
“What is your pledge?”
“My pledge is eternal service!” Jonas bellowed.
“What is your fate?” The voice seemed weaker now as Jonas exited the tunnel.

“Meus officuim est meus fortuna!” Nikon whispered in high Gothic. “My duty is my fate!”

Now you all know what the title means :so_happy:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm really enjoying reading this. Chapter three is awesome, and the ending of chapter four is amazingly powerful! Well done! please keep it up. However, don't rush yourself, take your time, and write what feels right. you'll do great! :victory:

CP


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

here it is, it might be a bit iffy in bits, but bear with me i was listening to Mc Hammer while typing so alls well!

_*Chapter 5*_

Nikon stood against the wall. His spirits felt much higher now and he felt the confidence he needed. He stood up straight and sniffed again. A horrific smell wafted up his nose and his nose hairs literally recoiled before it. He listened intently, directly in front of him was a squelching noise. It slivered as it got closer to him. He drew his power sword, it's noise adding to the humming of machinery around him. Wait... machinery. He thought. Startled he realised he was surrounded with the sounds of war machines. Cannons boomed, people screamed. And he regained his sight. In front of him was a living nightmare, something he had never hoped to witness again. A defeat that had cost the lives of millions. He gazed at the scores of PDF troopers and imperial guard fighting the oncoming rush of tyranids. Hundreds of men were dying right before his eyes, again. He gazed down from the thunderhawk that flew away, to the safety those men needed. Nikon felt ashamed and guilty that he was not their to protect these men. The sight hurt him, but he was a Black Templar, and no imperial death was unanswered for. He felt an anger rising in the pits of his stomach. And he bellowed with rage, red clouding his vision as he fell into a state of pure rage. His world suddenly went black again. Directly in front of him he heard one sound and smelt one smell, death. The sounds seemed to meld together to form pure death. Nikon did not stop shudder, nor to show any fear. For he had no fear. He was a Templar, and the xenos would fall before him. He growled with a bestial rage and lashed out in the direction of the sound. There was a hissing noise as his sword whistled through whatever nightmarish vision was in front of him. He grinned at the sound of the beast moaning. He lashed out repeatedly until whatever it was should be well and truly dead. He slumped and sighed. He was instantly alert again as the slurping sound came again. What is it! Nikon thought desperately as he hacked away, slowly sliding towards the gate.

Gorgan rounded the corner at an incredible speed. The sight that greeted him was one he hoped he would never have to recall. A oozing mass of toxic waste and blood lurked in front of the massive star port's walls. And below it was a space marine. He stood steadfast against the beast, slicing at it with his power weapon. Completely unfazed. The creature stopped it's advance for a moment and the space marine relaxed. The creatures size swelled, and it restarted it's attack. It was now at least seven foot tall. Just about the same as the terminator. It began to hack at the beast with it's sword again, a look of doubt crossed it's face, and it began to edge along the wall in completely the wrong direction. Straight towards the gate and the towering constructs that guarded it.
“No!” Gorgan yelled desperately.

Nikon froze, the beast was still advancing. But he had heard a desperate voice calling to him. Before him he saw a massive mass of bloody green leaking with toxic fluids. Another vision he thought, he didn't remember this one. He stood stock still as he realised this was no memory. He frantically began to slice at the massive daemon again and edged once more towards the gate. He heard the constructs and prayed they didn't notice him. The creature was now inches away from him. He felt a slight parting behind his back and sighed as he disappeared into the wall.

Gorgan stood bewildered as he saw the space marine suddenly disappear into the wall. He stood rooted to the spot. He gulped as the creature turned towards him, hundreds of green eyes blinked at him then it was gone. He stood, even more surprised for a few seconds. His left eye twitched, then his right arm. He gazed down at his arm and his left leg twitched also. He shivered and collapsed to the ground, he was shaking all over now as his comrades rounded the corner. They rushed over concerned. A piercing wail of agony penetrated the air as his back arched. A soldier tapped his shoulder, his head turned full 360 degrees and the soldier recoiled as green eyes blinked back at him.

Nikon fell back into the tunnel just as the wall sealed in front of him, there was no sign of a door of sorts. He turned to see exactly what Jonas had seen earlier. But this time, the corridor was littered with bodies, as they stood their eyes glowed bright green and they all blinked simultaneously. Nikon rubbed his gauntlets together, winked and spoke.
“Want to play then boys?” he grinned manically.
The corpses began to take steps towards the sergeant absolutely and completely in synch. A voice echoed down the tunnel, it made Nikon's skin crawl but he merrily grinned at it's message.
_Welcome Nikon, welcome to your death._
“Ah, well, that's debatable.” Nikon drew his power sword.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

This story is very good Son....very very good!!....as said before i am well proud of you!!

Oh.....

ps......never....NEVER admit to listening to MC Hammer....street cred well and truly out of the window!!!
:shok:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

dude,_ I_ listen to MC Hammer, whats that about street cred? 

oh, and btw, its _Hammer Time!_ 

CP


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

hey hey listen up dad!

And, yes it IS Hammer Time!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

More like Timmy Mallet!! :taunt:


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

*cries hysterically*

:suicide:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

wow havent u done a lot:victory:

awesome man, keep going its amazin:grin::grin:

i worked out how to rep so I will :biggrin:

Farseer D

A vision of Farseer D, who was reading the strands of past, present, future, life, death, and chaos, when they all combined with one prophecy:
_Legends tell of a storyteller, who will one day tell the future of the universe more accurately than even the human Emperor ever can, for this storyteller will have a choice. Bring about the Emperor's resurection and save the universe, or finally kill him, and save himself._ Recent vision of Farseer D (one per very good post, with a rep lol )


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

haha epic, what do i do?!

*Suspicious looks*

:laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

toffster said:


> what do i do?


"what you think is right, for the Imperium or yourself" *ususal Farseer mystical yet useless answer*:victory: lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

_Hammer Zeit!_ :yahoo:


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Heres the next bit!

Jonas gasped. He began to type into the console. Nothing he was doing would stop the timer. He had no idea what the timer was for. Whether a bomb or something to frighten him he did not know. He heard a large crashing sound behind him and turned to see Nikon collapse through the wall and slump onto the floor. Asleep. Jonas rushed over, he noticed a small indent in Nikon's chest plate. His finger was coated in blood. In between his fingers he clasped a red scaled worm, the thing was dead. Jonas cast his eyes to the worm shaped hole. He sighed. He looped his arms under Nikon's armpits and pulled him across the room, servos in his legs whining as they strained to take the bulk of two astartes. He managed to pull him across the floor and dropped him in front of the console. Jonas leaned over and sent a signal to Nikon's helmet array, he kneeled awaiting the results. Nikon's suit was pumping a special chemical through his veins, it was designed to help a space marine out of a healing coma, but in this case it should be more than enough to wake Nikon. Nikon's orange rune on Jonas' visor flashed green as Nikon slowly pulled himself up.
“Welcome back brother” Jonas smiled. 
Nikon nodded, looking at the timer.
“We have three minutes till something happens.” Nikon looked at Jonas questioningly.
“Don't look at me, I have no idea what that thing means.” Jonas grinned. 
Nikon walked over and began typing at the console too. However his efforts were fruitless. He looked up.
“I thought of a simpler method.” He nodded towards a wire running away from the console. Thousands of wires lay there, and on the wall it said.
_Which wire will you pick?
One leads to salvation,
The others to death._

Timan stormed down the tunnel. At the end was a opening and he stumbled into a control room. Inside it was a large console, and that was it. He looked around and saw no one else. The rest of his band stormed through after him. A scientist from the group walked over to the console.
“I used to work with this one” He stated. 
On the screen was a countdown timer reading two minutes.
“Oh...” He trailed of. “What's this?” 
Timan gulped at the screen as he had a horrible idea. He turned to see a hole in the wall, thousands of wires flowed out of it. All the same colour, black. They all stopped short, except one. It continued on to a large red device, on it was the same countdown timer.


----------

